# هل تعرف جميع أنواع الطائرات (اختبر نفسك)



## Tripoli (24 مايو 2006)

*هل تعرف جميع أنواع الطائرات؟ (اختبر نفسك هنا)*

الوصلة التالية لاحد اشهر مواقع الطيران به امتحان لتعرف قدرتك على تمييز أنواع الطائرات, اختبر نفسك..
http://www.airliners.net/quiz/
سلام


----------



## جاسر (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ...

جميل, شكراً لك 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

الموقع يتطلب 15 دولار لفترة 3 أشهر 
لا يوجد free member ship
لاكن هذا لا يمنع ان اشكرك ....... شكرا لموضوعك الجميل


----------



## Tripoli (28 مايو 2006)

الاختبار لا يتطلب اشتراك يا اخى مهندس طيار يمكنك ارسال صور او قراءة الاخبار فقط الاشتراك فى النتدى يتطلب الاشتراك
تحياتى العطرة


----------



## الساكت بن راشد (5 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي العزيز ....


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

شكررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسين احمد (16 أكتوبر 2006)

تسلم يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاوردة


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (29 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع.*​


----------

